# 2003 GEM E825 Electric Utility Truck Cart Vehicle Long - Flat Bed / Repair Parts



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Sep-19-2012 20:38:00 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $1,500.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

